# On the 8th Day the Good Lord created Quarter-Round



## Gougher (Jun 22, 2012)

On the 8th day the Good Lord created Quarter-round.

Well this is the closest I could get with my limited skills (ball park).:sneaky2:










Question: Do you think people use quarter-round to cover up "cracks and voids"? Or do you think people use quarter-round to give their project a more "finished" look?

I'm thinking about using some quarter-round on a project I am doing. I do not have cracks and voids, but I was wondering... when somebody sees my project will they think... "ah-ha...the boob is hiding his cracks and voids with quarter round!":thumbdown:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

People will think what they think. There is no way of prediction just what Tom, Dick, Jane or Mary are going to think. Most of them probably do not think anyway.

George


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I guess it would depend on the project. 1/4 round is often used in conjunction with other molding to "fancy" it up or give it more depth. I use it at the bottom of a mop board (base board) to make the transition to the floor less abrupt.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Gougher said:


> Question: Do you think people use quarter-round to cover up "cracks and voids"? Or do you think people use quarter-round to give their project a more "finished" look?
> 
> I'm thinking about using some quarter-round on a project I am doing. I do not have cracks and voids, but I was wondering... when somebody sees my project will they think... "ah-ha...the boob is hiding his cracks and voids with quarter round!":thumbdown:


My suggestion is to go ahead and use it and make them wonder.:laughing:









 







.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

A craftsman knows how to hide his mistakes. :laughing: It's up to the viewer to decide whether it is trim or camouflage.


----------

